# Key remote for $75



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I found a website with our remote and key blank for $75. I fugure this sould be a good price in comparison with the dealership.

autotransponder.com is the site


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> I found a website with our remote and key blank for $75. I fugure this sould be a good price in comparison with the dealership.
> 
> autotransponder.com is the site


Thanks for the link. That's pretty close to what I paid from my local dealer. And that included them programming the thing. I think I paid $85 if I remember correctly.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It actually costs a less than that at GMPartsDirect, if you alredy have the screws. $68.01 including shipping. I've actually discovered that the screws that hold the top cover on a computer hard drive actually work and look better than the ones GM uses. They have a T-8 head and are stainless steel. Being a couputer tech I have a bunch of these screws laying around. They cost about $4 per 100 instead of the $12 for 10 the GM charges.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought I found a killer deal!  Oh well!

Do I need to get a new key, ignition key, cut at the dealer, or can it be cut say at walmart?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> I thought I found a killer deal!  Oh well!
> 
> Do I need to get a new key, ignition key, cut at the dealer, or can it be cut say at walmart?


Places like Wal-Mart or the local ACE hardware are definately out. It has to be cut somewhere where they have the machine to do center cut keys. A few of the dealers do it but usually a locksmith would be your best bet. You'll have to call around to find one that has that $3000 machine. Be prepared to pay $25-$35 to have it cut. There's a sticky on programing it on this site.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Places like Wal-Mart or the local ACE hardware are definately out. It has to be cut somewhere where they have the machine to do center cut keys. A few of the dealers do it but usually a locksmith would be your best bet. You'll have to call around to find one that has that $3000 machine. Be prepared to pay $25-$35 to have it cut. There's a sticky on programing it on this site.


 Thanks! I DID find the programming thread. The one I found was on how to program it and keep you original as well, which I want. I just wanted to have a spare around.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Places like Wal-Mart or the local ACE hardware are definately out. It has to be cut somewhere where they have the machine to do center cut keys. A few of the dealers do it but usually a locksmith would be your best bet. You'll have to call around to find one that has that $3000 machine. Be prepared to pay $25-$35 to have it cut. There's a sticky on programing it on this site.


When your order the key from GM, they come already pre-cut.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> When your order the key from GM, they come already pre-cut.


Not if you just order the blank (94860087). It's only $15.42 from GMPartsDirect. That's for an uncut blank, just the key part. Would cost a bit more if it was pre-cut......


----------

